# True 1000 RMS Amplifier



## 5Speed

I'm looking to find an amplifier capable of running [email protected] If needed I would even consider 1Ohm. The amplifier has to be class D.

Best of the junk I've been looking at Hifonics 1608D, Then I moved to the Alpine MRP-M1000, and the MTX 1000XD. Neither of these amplifiers put out what they claim by benchmarks I've reviewed. I'm trying to stay below $300(cdn) for an amplifier. 

I've come across the Sounstream Picasso 1000D & 1500D. On one benchmark I seen the rating on the 1000D was [email protected] @ 14.4v.

I was worried about soundstreams new line of amps but it seems this line is typical of the old stuff.

Anyone care to list an amp? 

Btw this amplifier would power a RE Audio SE 12". I would like to make [email protected]


----------



## 5Speed

Pricing things out I'm interested in the Tarantula TRX1000D ~230 Shipped
90A fuse rating
Also the Rubicon RUB1000D ~260 Shipped
105A Fuse Rating

Just wondering if these are a better deal then Hifonics which are really overrated.


----------



## cubdenno

Audioque: Amps: AQ1200D

Sundown Audio - SAZ-1000D

Sundown Audio - SAE-1200D V.2

The Sundown amps will do what they say. Are tanks and pretty much bullet proof. The AudioQue's are reputable. Great quality etc...

» SAZ-1000D Sale Price !
Jan 20, 2010 - 10:45 AM - by sundownz
We are holding a sale on the SAZ-1000D model for $275 shipped in the continental USA -- regular price is $315 each.

Everyone knows what these bad boys can do! Here is a link to the specification page :

Sundown Audio - SAZ-1000D

Either contact your favorite online or local dealer or send me a Paypal to [email protected] to order !

This would make a GREAT combination with the close-out SAX-50.4 for a complete Sundown amp system for only $475 total.


----------



## subwoofery

@ 2 ohm 
Alpine MRD-M 1005 
JBL GTO 1201.1 
JBL GTO14001 

@ 1 ohm 
Audison LRx1.1k 
Lanzar Opti 1400 D 
DLS Classic CAD 11 

Hope that helps, 
Kelvin


----------



## stockman2010

do memphis amps do true RMS watts?


----------



## Lanson

One of the cheapest and yet definitely appropriately powered 2ohm amps I can think of is my Phoenix Gold RSd1200.1.

It will definitely do 1000WRMS, more like 1200-1400W, no problem. 

Runs only ~$200.


----------



## Galante

Save some more and get JL Slash 1000/1 amp! Won't regret you did!


----------



## Galante

Or get the Lightning Audio Strike 1000.1 amp! It's made bg RF. $289


----------



## Niebur3

JL 1000/1


----------



## MTopper

Sure the JL 1000/1 will do 1000 watts but new its about $650 and used is still going to be more than your stated $300 so i'd go with Sundown, Audioque and Phoenix Gold in that order.

Yeah i'm only running fosgate and kenwood but, i'm changing the amps soon enough to A) have a 4 Channel and Mono Block & B) matching amps are nice


----------



## Rodek

If you're interested in Class GH, check out the Bazooka MGA11500H. 

BAZOOKA Mobile Audio - MGA11500H - pHat Tuesday 1 x 1500 Watt Amplifier

Can be found for cheaper than MSRP. Fan cooled too.


----------



## 5Speed

cubdenno said:


> Audioque: Amps: AQ1200D
> 
> Sundown Audio - SAZ-1000D
> 
> Sundown Audio - SAE-1200D V.2
> 
> The Sundown amps will do what they say. Are tanks and pretty much bullet proof. The AudioQue's are reputable. Great quality etc...
> 
> » SAZ-1000D Sale Price !
> Jan 20, 2010 - 10:45 AM - by sundownz
> We are holding a sale on the SAZ-1000D model for $275 shipped in the continental USA -- regular price is $315 each.
> 
> Everyone knows what these bad boys can do! Here is a link to the specification page :
> 
> Sundown Audio - SAZ-1000D
> 
> Either contact your favorite online or local dealer or send me a Paypal to [email protected] to order !
> 
> This would make a GREAT combination with the close-out SAX-50.4 for a complete Sundown amp system for only $475 total.


How do I get a hold of this member? I like the sundown SAZ-1000D. 

I like Pheonix Gold also, but I'm leaning towards the Sundown.

Wow guys thanks for the ideas! It's appreciated.


----------



## cubdenno

5Speed said:


> How do I get a hold of this member? I like the sundown SAZ-1000D.
> 
> I like Pheonix Gold also, but I'm leaning towards the Sundown.
> 
> Wow guys thanks for the ideas! It's appreciated.


Sundownz (Jacob the owner of Sundown audio) has his email posted in the post I did previously. [email protected]

Pretty much all the amps stated by everybody will do what you want. I can only speak for the amps I have used. My brother is using the Sundown SAZ1000D and it does what it is supposed to and provides the power it says. Jacob is fantastic to work with and goes out of his way in customer service.


The JL amp recommended will also provide the power in 4,2 and 1,5 ohm loads. Is physically bigger and costs at least double the Sundown. The issue with the Sundown is that to get the 1000 watts, you HAVE to wire it at a 1 ohm load. Which on this forum, many will speak against due to a possible degradation in SQ. Will it be audible to you? depends on system goals/music listened to. Is the JL going to have better SQ? Odds are probably not.


----------



## mSaLL150

The AudioQue AQ1200 is the same thing as my Cadence iA7, and can be had for ~$250. Heres how the iA7 did on the bench:

YouTube - iA7


----------



## basshead

5Speed said:


> How do I get a hold of this member? I like the sundown SAZ-1000D.
> 
> I like Pheonix Gold also, but I'm leaning towards the Sundown.
> 
> Wow guys thanks for the ideas! It's appreciated.


If you want Sundown in Canada you have to go thru the canadian distributor. IIRC Sundown wont ship to Canada.

I got my 1500D from [email protected] he run Car Audio Canada - Smart Auto Sound Solutions - Canada's Online Car Audio Store!


----------



## cubdenno

Goooosh!!

Stuff is expensive up thar in Canada!!WOW! I travel to Sault Ste Marie every so often for work and had no idea. I also go to Burlington but not as often. just wow!


----------



## danielp

I use an Earthquake 2000WD
1000wrms @ 2ohm @ 14.4


----------



## basshead

cubdenno said:


> Goooosh!!
> 
> Stuff is expensive up thar in Canada!!WOW!


yeah I forgot to mention, don't look at the price on the website... send him an email to get a decent one.

The Sundown are better suited for 1 ohm load, the 1000D will give 600 @ 2ohms


----------



## basshead

MB Quart DSC 2000.1D ([email protected], [email protected]) and it got balanced input, but you will need to purchase an external fuse...

it's 299$US and total CAD should come up to 425$

for a clean 1000w, under 300$ CAD it's impossible new...


----------



## Lanson

basshead said:


> MB Quart DSC 2000.1D ([email protected], [email protected]) and it got balanced input, but you will need to purchase an external fuse...
> 
> it's 299$US and total CAD should come up to 425$
> 
> for a clean 1000w, under 300$ CAD it's impossible new...



Except for the RSd1200.1 of course.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

These will come very close, believe it or not: Sony XM-D9001GTR or XM-GTR6001. Basically the same amp, just a year apart. 900 watts RMS at 2 ohms, 600 RMS at 4, and that's CEA rated. I've had good luck with mine, it's by far the most powerful bass amp I've personally owned. 90 amp fusing.

Sony XM-GTR6001 Amp: Mono - Car Amplifiers at Onlinecarstereo.com

Okay, if you need more power than that on the cheap,
$259.95 PERFORMANCE TEKNIQUE ICBM-POWER 4000W MONO D AMPLIFIER
PERFORMANCE TEKNIQUE ICBM-GIANT CLASS D 5000W AMP NEW - eBay (item 360224127320 end time Feb-06-10 07:01:55 PST)

I have installed these before and they make a lot of power. Can't say how much, but probably close to 80% of their ratings. 180 amp fusing on the 5000. One thing to note is they have a fixed subsonic filter at 27Hz, which may or may not be a deal breaker. You could get the 5000 and turn the gain way down, and it will have gobs of headroom. I was surprised at both the clarity and the sheer output when I installed the 5000 for a friend.

I agree with the other suggestions on the RSd, the MB Quart, and the Sundown, but I don't know from personal experience. I don't know about this online company, but the MB Quarts can supposedly be had cheaper here:
MB Quart DSC 2000.1D DISCUS Amplifiers Car Audio Xperts
MB Quart DSC 1500.1D DISCUS Amplifiers Car Audio Xperts


----------



## 5Speed

I appreciate all the feedback from you guys, keep it coming.

I will shy away from Sony and MBQuart. MB Quart being owned by Maxxsonics means the best I can expect from the guts of the 1500.1 and 2000.1 is a hifonics amplifier.

Right now the Phoenix Gold, Sundown are top on my list. I'm just waiting for my Alpine M650 to be sold.

I've already seen one Alpine MRP-1000 on a bench and it didn't do very well. 790 watts rms @2 ohm.

Does anyone have any experience with Soundstream amplifiers in the past 2 years? The way I hear it is they were a high end audio company, then things slipped and now they appear to be back to making good products.

I seen a Picaso D class 1000.1on a bench, and the individual stated it made 1092 watts rms if I recall correctly and that is Soundstream's lowest line.

I'm looking at cost per actually watt and I don't want to surpass the 1000 watt mark for an amplifier.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

5Speed said:


> I appreciate all the feedback from you guys, keep it coming.
> 
> ...I will shy away from Sony and MBQuart....
> 
> ...I'm looking at cost per actually watt...


Really?



5Speed said:


> I don't want to surpass the 1000 watt mark for an amplifier.


Why?

PS, those are honest questions, I'm not trying to pick on you.


----------



## subwoofery

If you like Alpine this much, try to look for a MRD-M 1005. Benched tested to do 1171rms @ 2 ohm. 
Can bid on this one: 
Alpine MRD-M1005 Car Audio Amplifier Mono Amp 1000w - eBay (item 200431761056 end time Jan-30-10 17:03:21 PST) 
or buy this one and have it repaired by Zed Audio: 
Alpine MRD-M1005 Car Amp *Broken* - eBay (item 180460985778 end time Jan-31-10 19:15:34 PST) 

Kelvin 

PS: Soundstream has been doing good products still - not as good as old school ones, but better than Hifonics.


----------



## 5Speed

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> PS, those are honest questions, I'm not trying to pick on you.


Because when I set my goals to build a system I wanted 1 12" woofer, and matched up to an amplifier with 1000rms at either 1ohm or 2ohm. I really don't need an amplifier that puts out any more then that. If I had two subwoofers or a much better quality woofer then may'be over 1000rms would be needed... but this is a daily set-up. 

The other reason is if I entered a local audio competition with more then 1000rms I would be over the Street A limit I do believe. 

May'be the amplifiers you are suggesting are of high quality from both manufacturers but I am just going by track records.


----------



## 5Speed

subwoofery said:


> If you like Alpine this much, try to look for a MRD-M 1005. Benched tested to do 1171rms @ 2 ohm.
> Can bid on this one:
> Alpine MRD-M1005 Car Audio Amplifier Mono Amp 1000w - eBay (item 200431761056 end time Jan-30-10 17:03:21 PST)
> or buy this one and have it repaired by Zed Audio:
> Alpine MRD-M1005 Car Amp *Broken* - eBay (item 180460985778 end time Jan-31-10 19:15:34 PST)
> 
> Kelvin
> 
> PS: Soundstream has been doing good products still - not as good as old school ones, but better than Hifonics.


Why is there such a difference between bench test, I read over one review where the amplifier didn't even make 800rms it made liek 780rms?


----------



## bsvrs

I just picked up one of these.. Haven't hooked it up yet but the guts looked decent.

Eclipse ZA1200 Mono Subwoofer Amps Car Amplifiers Car Audio Car Audio, Video, & GPS Navigation - Sonic Electronix


----------



## stockman2010

Have you taken a look at the Phoenix gold xenon x1200.1? does 1200 watts into 1-4 ohms. I had the x600.1 and it pounded 2 12's with ease. loud enough to get my sh*t jacked.


----------



## subwoofery

5Speed said:


> Why is there such a difference between bench test, I read over one review where the amplifier didn't even make 800rms it made liek 780rms?


This one: 
Alpine MRD-M1000 Car Amp - eBay (item 110486406365 end time Feb-02-10 05:26:24 PST) 
... did not bench too well 
However the M1005 did over 1000rms @ 13.8V 

Kelvin


----------



## Jboogie

I have a beautilul black Mmats D300HC that i will be selling next week. It is small and puts out well over 1000 watts (about 1500) at 2ohm. 

Check it out here. MMATS D300HC


----------



## strakele

Don't be so quick to count out the new MB Quarts. They get great reviews and do AT LEAST rated. Good SQ too.


----------



## 5Speed

subwoofery said:


> This one:
> Alpine MRD-M1000 Car Amp - eBay (item 110486406365 end time Feb-02-10 05:26:24 PST)
> ... did not bench too well
> However the M1005 did over 1000rms @ 13.8V
> 
> Kelvin


Thank you Kelvin for clearing that up with me! I was hoping the new models where much better.

Wow talk about a lot of choices. I'm willing to bet though a lot of you have upgraded altenators and 2 AWG or 0AWG runs in your vechicles?

I'm running 4 AWG wire, AGU style fuses, Deep Cycle Batery, 2 Farad Capacitor. I will be ordering a wiring kit to do the Big Three though. The stock altenator in my truck is 130Amp.

This is the reason why I've wanted to stay away from "Cheap" Large amplifiers.

I would rather stick with 1 Mid-Line 1000watt amplifier that doesn't pull huge amounts of current.

I like all the choices that have been given, I appreciate all opinions even if it's not what i'm looking for. I like learning about brands I have not heard about before.


----------



## basshead

I'm running a PDX1.1000(bench @ ~1200w) and a 140A alt, if i decide to crank the volume i'm getting some dimming (big3,YT,10ft 4AWG knuflex). 

1000w at 12V if you push it to the max, the amp will pull around 92 amps (10% efficiency)... 

Do you really need that much power? The SE look like it's rated @600w.

Also when i had my Sundown 1500D it blew my alt... If you want the power go ahead have fun (i know i did) but in the end you might end up with rattle everywhere and and alt that will die on you.


----------



## 5Speed

basshead said:


> I'm running a PDX1.1000(bench @ ~1200w) and a 140A alt, if i decide to crank the volume i'm getting some dimming (big3,YT,10ft 4AWG knuflex).
> 
> 1000w at 12V if you push it to the max, the amp will pull around 92 amps (10% efficiency)...
> 
> Do you really need that much power? The SE look like it's rated @600w.
> 
> Also when i had my Sundown 1500D it blew my alt... If you want the power go ahead have fun (i know i did) but in the end you might end up with rattle everywhere and and alt that will die on you.


This is the exact reason I do not want a huge Amplifier! 1000Rms gives me headroom, allows me to keep the gain low. But will work with my current vechicle.


----------



## basshead

headroom is good, but doesn't a more powerful amp less efficient at lower output due to the beefy PSU in them?


----------



## 5Speed

basshead said:


> headroom is good, but doesn't a more powerful amp less efficient at lower output due to the beefy PSU in them?


I would have thought a stronger amplifier built with better components would be more efficient. You have me wondering this too?

Too bad most Company's don't provide the efficiency rating to do a comparison?


----------



## tanakasan

Have you considered the eD Nine.1?

http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?t=2&products_id=44

I have one and its solid. And at the sale price, its a great value!

Robert


----------



## basshead

yes i forgot about the nine.1!!! and it will fit his budget perfectly.


----------



## blindpig

Do you really need that much power? The SE look like it's rated @600w.


+1. I'm running the SE @ 2 ohms with a JL 500.1 and the gain is at about 50%. No issues with headroom--in fact, I'm playing with lower gain settings.
If you're really dead set on 1000 watts I'd think hard about upgrading your power cable to 0 gauge run to a distro block.


----------



## gsr22

I ran a kicker zx1000.1 and had no problems whatsoever. For the money its worth it


----------



## 5Speed

Well I think I'm going to pull a trigger on the MB Quart PAB-1200.1D.

I Can get it for $289 shipped.

Any opinions?

I know I'm going against what I've said before, but I didn't think I could get this particular MB Quart amplifier this cheap.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

Saved you $30:

MB QUART PAB 1200.1D PREMIUM CAR AUDIO MONO AMPLIFIER : eBay Motors (item 130357698430 end time Feb-07-10 18:31:05 PST)

(Assuming it's new not refurbished, and depending on charges for shipping to Canada, etc. You'd have to talk to their customer service people.)

I've eyed that exact same amp myself for a while, I'd say go for it! Others may differ, but I've had good luck every time I've dealt with Maxxonics.


----------



## Brian10962001

More power, class D, less money and I've seen the guts of these amps, they're nice.
NEW 2009 MB Quart DSC1500.1D 1500w RMS D-Class Mono AMP - eBay (item 180453791188 end time Feb-06-10 12:02:45 PST)

If you're dead set on a 1000rms rating
http://cgi.ebay.com/MB-QUART-DSC100...ewItemQQptZCar_Amplifiers?hash=item5ad68ac681


----------



## gijoe

stockman2010 said:


> Have you taken a look at the Phoenix gold xenon x1200.1? does 1200 watts into 1-4 ohms. I had the x600.1 and it pounded 2 12's with ease. loud enough to get my sh*t jacked.


This would have been my recommendation. My 600.1 benched at 850 watts, a 1200.1 would give you plenty of power and the 1-4 ohm rating makes it really flexible.


----------



## 5Speed

I have a couple amplifiers in mind now that are in the 1200-1000 range.

As mentioned above the Pheonix Gold and Alpine are all awesome 2ohm stable amps. Pheonix Gold running me aorund $260 shipped, alpine being $320 shipped.

Also the MTX JackHammer JH1200 is around $280 shipped, 1 Ohm Stable.

Choices eh, I know I can't go wrong with either amp.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

5Speed said:


> I have a couple amplifiers in mind now that are in the 1200-1000 range.
> 
> As mentioned above the Pheonix Gold and Alpine are all awesome 2ohm stable amps. Pheonix Gold running me aorund $260 shipped, alpine being $320 shipped.
> 
> Now here's a question, that PAB-1200.1D has only 80amps worth of fusing so defintely B.S on 1200rms @ 4 ohm.
> 
> I'm interested in a Cadence Amp TXA-1000D Anyone know anything about Cadence? It comes with an external 80Amp fuse.
> 
> It says [email protected] 13.8volts?


Well, if an 80 amp fuse means the amp isn't big enough for you, why would the Cadence be any better?


----------



## 5Speed

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> Well, if an 80 amp fuse means the amp isn't big enough for you, why would the Cadence be any better?


I had a brain fart and posted the cadence class A/B amplifier... 

The only decent cadence I seen was the IA7.

There is only three amps I'm between.

MTX Jackhammer 1200
Phoenix Gold RSD 1200.1
Alpine MRP-M1000 

They range from $280-$320.

The Phoenix Gold I see get awesome reviews here, And the Alpine are solid, so The MTX is the only one I have not heard from.

Good forum here! I've been searching through archives.


----------



## Oliver

As long as the voltage and current that go into the amp are stable the output will be great.

Otherwise the electrical system will bring down everything = subwoofer, amplifier, alternator, battery.

*Then it's time to start over !*


----------



## 5Speed

Understood, I'm upgrading the Alternator in the Blazer to a larger 160Amp from a newer Tahoe. Right now I have the stock 105 Amp Alternator. I'm also doing the Big Three in 0/1/2 AWG.


----------



## 5Speed

Thanks for everyone that posted and gave opinions. I decided to go with the Kicker ZX750.1 Amplifier. 80 Amp of fuses, and the three birth sheets I seen online all did over 900rms, the highest one i was was 932rms. For the price of $257 shipped it was a perfect fit for me.


----------



## nitrofish72

I have a Arc Audio 1500xxk in the classifieds if interested.

900 watts @4ohm mono
1000watts @2ohms of real power.
240x2 full range @4ohms


----------



## uber_noob

I know you said you didn't want bigger than 1000w, but this is a good deal and you could just lower the gains. 

1500w[email protected]

Used though.

OLD SCHOOL MEMPHIS 16-ST1500D MEMPHIS AUDIO AMP - eBay (item 150409654427 end time Feb-08-10 07:10:01 PST)


----------



## cubdenno

uber_noob said:


> I know you said you didn't want bigger than 1000w, but this is a good deal and you could just lower the gains.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Used though.
> 
> OLD SCHOOL MEMPHIS 16-ST1500D MEMPHIS AUDIO AMP - eBay (item 150409654427 end time Feb-08-10 07:10:01 PST)


Would probably be over budget shipping to Canada


----------



## aphexacid

The Eclipse ZA1200 is an amazing amp. Its much more than i hoped for. Its as if it was designed to run my SPG555S. Perfect match.

I can also vouch for the MB quart amps. I cant even tell you how many of them i've bought.


----------



## blindpig

All of those great suggestions and he goes with a Kicker? WTF? Why even bother to post?


----------



## 5Speed

blindpig said:


> All of those great suggestions and he goes with a Kicker? WTF? Why even bother to post?


Care to elaborate or you just want to be a dick?

Everyone had great suggestions, some of them are quite a bit more expensive to get shipped up here to Canada.

The best deal was the Pheonix GOld RSD but it's way too much amplifier for a single subwoofer set-up. AudioQ was also a nice amplifier.

In the end I'm happy with an amplifier that cost just over $250 shipped and makes over 900rms @ 2ohms. It fits what I wanted just right.


----------



## blindpig

I just find it odd that you ask for opinions--get 3 pages worth, including several which questioned the need for 1000w with the RE SE--and then ignore it all and buy an amp that isn't even in the same league with those that were recommended. Guess I just want to be a dick


----------



## 5Speed

blindpig said:


> I just find it odd that you ask for opinions--get 3 pages worth, including several which questioned the need for 1000w with the RE SE--and then ignore it all and buy an amp that isn't even in the same league with those that were recommended. Guess I just want to be a dick


Explain why the ZX750.1 amp isn't in the same league?

Efficiency?
Design?
PCB Quality?
Rms Output?
Features?
Price?

Most of the ones provided for me were over the budget I was looking to spend and were over the rms rating I wanted. Below $300 shipped for a 1000rms Amplifier perferably @ 2ohms. I needed an adjustable subsonic filter was about my only feature I needed and a Bass Boost in the 40-45hz frequency.

The Alpine has a fixed 15hz subsonic filter which is too low. The Phoenix Gold is awesome, but too much of an amp for me. The Sundown are over $300. The Audioque 1200 would be my second choice as it's a nice amplifier. The rest are over $300.

I'll say it again I appreciated all the input and researched every amplifier that was suggested to me! This Kicker Was a perfect match for the RMS/Features/Price.

I'm still awaiting for you to elaborate on why the Kicker isn't in the same league, I'm not defending it, I would like to learn from those more experienced why it's not a good amplifier? 

I'm sorry but I can't see MB Quart being better then Kicker when it comes to making amplifiers? I'm also not sure how MB Quart makes the power they claim on the Discuss series? Fuse rating tells me otherwise.


----------



## aphexacid

Trust on the MB quarts.

Otherwise, if you buy something thats "just enough" now, you will buy again later.

A good friend has the kicker zx750. its running 2 15" MB quarts, in a HUGE ass ported box. I cant take it in his truck when he gets stupid with the volume knob. i almost cold cocked him once cause he thought it was so hilarious.


----------



## 5Speed

aphexacid said:


> Trust on the MB quarts.
> 
> Otherwise, if you buy something thats "just enough" now, you will buy again later.
> 
> A good friend has the kicker zx750. its running 2 15" MB quarts, in a HUGE ass ported box. I cant take it in his truck when he gets stupid with the volume knob. i almost cold cocked him once cause he thought it was so hilarious.


I can just imagine how loud two 15" of these models are in the correct ported enclosure... Probably way too much for me. Sounds like I'm not the only one impress by them.


----------



## mSaLL150

blindpig said:


> All of those great suggestions and he goes with a Kicker? WTF? Why even bother to post?


I have high doubts that you will hear an audible difference between that Kicker and all the other class D amps listed here in a blind subwoofer listen test...


----------



## Brian10962001

I had the older ZX600.1 which is pretty much the same amp, it didn't last 2 years. Did you look at the pictures of the inside of the discus amps? And yes they do rated at less than 14 volts so honestly you could have got 1500rms watts for less than you paid for 750. I personally have had several Kicker amps, they never lasted me long. All things aside though I do hope you're happy with the purchase and it serves you well ").


----------

